# MRF Festivals - June Posting



## MRF Music Festivals

*5th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Rome (Italy)

09.03. - 13.03.2016

ROME - a multifaced myth*

Names such as "Eternal City" or "Centre of the World" are not too modest. However, the Italian metropolis boasts them, and emphasizes its significance in the world history. During a short stay it is simply impossible to visit all attractions of the town whose history dates 3000 years back. Among the most important ones there are: the Vatican with St. Peter's Basilica and St. Peter's Square, the Spanish Steps, the Catacombs, the Collosseum, the Roman Forum or Trastevere - the commercial district of Rome. You may enrich the cultural variety of this exceptional city by participating in concerts held in churches and concert halls during the Roma Music Festival.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-rome-italy.phtml

*6th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Poreč (Istria, Croatia)

06.04 - 10.04.2016

ISTRIA - the country by the sea*

The largest peninsula of the Adriatic is Croatia's most popular holiday destination. Despite the relatively small surface of Istria it offers an unbelievable multitude of impressive sceneries to be discovered. The combination of natural beauties, the healing powers of air, sun and the ocean, as well as the hospitality of the local inhabitants are like magic. Besides gorgeous parks, a picturesque stone coast and long beaches the Croatian Riveria provides many superb cultural events, such as the Istra Music Festival with performances from choirs and orchestras from all over the world.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-istria-croatia.phtml

*5th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Calella on the Costa Barcelona (Spain)

04.05. - 08.05.2016

COSTA BARCELONA - a true bathing paradise*

Long beaches covered with fine sand. Villages with white houses by the ocean. Crystal-clear sea. Underwater paradises and nature parks with untouched landscapes in all shades of green in small bays between rocks. As the cradle and inspiration of the artist Salvador Dalí the region is known for its impressive historic and cultural heritage. The concerts of the Costa Barcelona Music Festival wish to enrich the holiday feeling of the sunny coast region with musical accents.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-on-the-costa-barcelona-spain.phtml

*7th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Venice and Jesolo (Italy)

25.05. - 29.05.2016

VENICE - city of channels and gondolas*

Since 1987 Venice and its lagoon have been on the UNESCO-list of cultural heritage. For many people it is the most beautiful city in the world, and is especially fascinating due to its architectural wealth. The heart of Venice - Piazza San Marco with the gorgeous Basilica - is one of the beautiful places in the world. In the proximity, at famous locations, the concerts of the Venezia Music Festival take place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/...d-orchestras-in-venice-and-jesolo-italy.phtml

*2nd International festival of choirs and orchestras in Budapest (Hungary)

29.06. - 03.07.2016

BUDAPEST - a city with one of the best locations in the world*

No visitor of the Hungarian capital can resist its beauty. The city enchants, impresses, and fascinates at the same time. The Danube divides the city into the hilly Buda and the flat Pest. The most interesting attractions of Budapest are the Fishermen's Bastion, the Mathias Church, the Royal Castle, the Citadel, and the Parliament building. It is here, "by the beautiful blue Danube," that the Budapest Music Festival takes place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-budapest-hungary.phtml

*8th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Tuscany (Italy)

20.07. - 24.07.2016

TUSCANY - country of cypress trees and soft hills*

Italy's most popular holiday region is renowned for its joy of life, culinary delights and rich culture. About half of the world's art treasures can be found in Italy, a great part of them in the Tuscany. Particularly famous are Florence, the region's capital, but also Pisa, Siena, and Lucca - the home of Giacomo Puccini. The concerts of the Toscana Music Festivals are arranged in the classy ambience of the Spa of Montecatini and the Basilica Santa Maria Assunta.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-tuscany-italy.phtml


----------

